# For Phinds and Mr. Peet



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2016)

Truly impressive! Think you probably get the prize for the best photographic setup in a workshop I've seen. Love your wood floors, also! Chuck


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow Mark, that is really neat. Wish I had a nifty setup like that. By comparison, my set up is chewing gum and bailing wire.

You should send me some pics to use on the wood ID site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2016)

deltatango said:


> What are you looking for and what size images?


I'm always open to good images of most anything, but of course some woods I already have a huge amount. Do you just do spalted wood? Do you do end grain closeups?


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2016)

Mad scientist setup!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2016)

With that kind of set up you ought to study up on taking pictures of knives. There are a couple of guys making a living just doing that. See them at the Blade show every year.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## phinds (Dec 18, 2016)

deltatango said:


> I mostly do spalted wood for my fine art photography, but yes, I can do end grain closeups. What would you like?


If you have a file of your images, how about sending me a shot of spalted wood and an end grain show so I can see what we are talking about.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of wood shop space for no wood shop. What's this on the wall? Did @WoodBurningMan come hang our for a few minutes?


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow! That's a lot of wood shop space for no wood shop. What's this on the wall? Did @WoodBurningMan come hang our for a few minutes?
> 
> View attachment 118838



I have a wood shop Don - not quite sure where you got that from or even why you would make that kind of statement not knowing me or my facility.
Unless it comes from that fecund imagination of yours....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 18, 2016)

deltatango said:


> I have a wood shop Don - not quite sure where you got that from.
> Unless it comes from that fecund imagination of yours....
> The piece you are referring too is a tryptich that's 8' x 12' in three panels called *Theatre of War *that I started at the beginning od Desert Storm. I've not yet finished it yet. And yes pyrography is Employed, to aid in the main lines for carving. What you are seeing is India Ink.
> It will be like another carved and polychrome piece I made in the series called *Sudden Reign* finished in 1990:
> ...


Ummm... uuuah.... ooooooohh.... wowzer..... that's amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 18, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Here is the other end of the gallery:


----------



## deltatango (Dec 18, 2016)

.


----------

